

CoreOS: Announcing Rocket and App Container v0.3.1 - francesca
https://coreos.com/blog/rocket-and-appc-0.3.1/

======
philips
An important change in this release is the addition of the `rkt trust`
subcommand so you can explicitly trust public keys for particular container
names. In the blog post you can say you trust quay.io for everything or just
particular prefix names:

rkt trust --prefix quay.io or rkt trust --prefix quay.io/philips

